# A/C help!



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

My air handler keeps freezing over on the inside blocking the air flow. There is also water puddling around the outside of the air handler. The air handler is a Carrier and it is only a year old. To fix this I have been turning it off and opening it up when it freezes over and then just letting it thaw out for half a day or so.

Is there any way I can fix this?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

A thermostat and contactor to shut the compressor off when the coils are below freezing should be easy to install.  Many units have some form of switch to do this already, either based on coil temperature, ice formation, or system pressure - you might want to check your wiring diagrams for such an item, and make sure it's working.  Water puddles are normal, and the unit should have been installed with suitable drains...

--Bushytails


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Poolshark if you havent gotten this fixed yet let me be the first to say you need a service tech preferably from the company that installed the system . You either have a leak in the system ( which you shouldnt with a 1 year old system but things happen ) or the system was not charged properly when it was installed . The only other possability with a system that new freezing up is dity filters make sure you change your filters monthly.


 Rick


----------



## BubbaB (Apr 14, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question to you guys but where do you find out what size air filter you need? Does it tell you somewhere on the a/c unit?


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 14, 2009)

Bubba it should be on the side of your current filter which should be in a sleeve beside your furnace . Do you have gas or an electric heating system as that will make a differance on where the filter is also it may depend on where your system is located usually on a system where the furnace is in a basement there is a filter rack on the side of the furnace where the filter slides into. Also the filters should have an arrow on them which should point towards the furnace when you put them in.

 Rick


----------



## BREAD61 (Mar 10, 2010)

shark, you may have few issues to check out here ..1st most likley.. have you noticed that the system is not cooling as well when it does run ... if so, more tha likley you have a leak in the DX piping somewhere coil .. CU .. or line set .. next low air flow over the eveporator coil  will cause this..  duct to small,return air restriction ,dirty filter .. bad fan motor ... those are the easy ones, my money is the leak ,    times that by 4 if the unit is a split system and last you could have a control problem make sure the CU does not continue to run after the indoor fan has cycled off, this can cause the evaporator to freeze up as well .   call the folks who installed the system for you if they are worth anything they should fix this for you at no charge if the system is as new as you state .. also if the coils are leaking they should still be under warranty from the manufacture...... thats why you use someone you trust ,someone who cares about his name ..couse in the end thats all you got ..good luck


----------



## rokhsmith (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a gas furnace with evaporator coil and outside compressor. We started having issues with the a/c not getting cool early summer of 2008. It would only cool down to 72 and would constantly run to stay at that temp and I would love to have fixed on my car, but I want some advice before I consider taking the financial commitment. I'm hoping that there may be something I missed, or something I can't do over the summer for cheap.Please help me?


----------



## Ellsworth (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess I should add that the reason i took a picture of this side of the caliper is that its where these three sets of numbers are casted but doing a google search, I cant seem to find help from any of the three 0325, 4806, LO 2.

I thought for sure that Id be able to get some kind of info off of that alone online but nope... nada from what I can see. Pretty bummed so far.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jul 19, 2012)

Ellsworth, I think you posted in the wrong thread. 

This is about air conditioning, not brakes.


----------



## Ellsworth (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent details can be found in these boards.  Thank you men.


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 18, 2016)

As has been discussed .  Coil freezing normally means low on refrigerant or inadequate air flow .  And , yes , dirty filters can contribute to inadequate air flow .

     If it is a year old , filters may / probably do need servicing .  Refrigerant should not be low , but will require someone qualified to service it ( fix leak and /or replace lost refrigerant ) .  If it is under warranty , call the installer , AFTER the filters have been changed ( if that does not solve the problem ) .

God bless
Wyr


----------

